# Were to find fake eggs in Australia?



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in Melbourne, Australia and my pigeon just laid an egg just now..it was quite unexpected since we thought she was a boy! Anyway, I read on this forum that you should replace the egg with a fake one...does anyone know where I would buy one in Melbourne? Thanks.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

you can get them off ebay or if someone sells them here, i dont


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you no any one with a lathe? They would be easy to make.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

or you can just let her sit them if she is a lone hen..as they would not be fertile.. if she does have a mate you can boil the eggs if you can not find fake ones. If you have craft stores in your city try looking for wooden ones there. or I have even seen people paint white two stones that are as close to egg shape as possible.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't they rot though if I don't boil them? Well we moved the egg slightly because she layed it on my bed and now she doesn't seem as interested in sitting on it anymore. Should I throw it out? Or just wait? I don't want to do the wrong thing and upset her. :s


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

msmely said:


> Don't they rot though if I don't boil them? Well we moved the egg slightly because she layed it on my bed and now she doesn't seem as interested in sitting on it anymore. Should I throw it out? Or just wait? I don't want to do the wrong thing and upset her. :s


I would not think you would want a pigeon nesting on your bed..what about the droppings?.. anyway they lay two eggs..and usually sit when the second is layed. if this is her first egg then she may only lay one. they may spoil over time but not in the days it takes for them to stop sitting on them when they do not hatch.. about 18 days.. I let my doves sit their real eggs and never had a problem as I only had hens there is not much in their to spoil..but if you feel better usuing fake ones then do..she would need a nesting area to do it. if she does not pay attention to these, then the next time she lays perhaps put something up for her to use..she will need to sit the eggs or fake eggs..if not or if they are taken and not allowed to sit them for the time it takes fertile eggs to hatch she can get down in her calcium stores as she would lay eggs back to back too soon and low calcium can cause problems with lameness and egg binding which can be seriouse. make sure she has calcium grit to eat as she needs it.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, she does have a lot of grit. I might just boil the eggs? I read somewhere else you can do that.
I didn't mean her to lay the eggs on my bed, it was a surprise and I moved it that's why I think she's stopped sitting on it. She doesn't do droppings on my bed anyway, she's quite toilet trained...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I let my diamond doves (a cage of all hens--it's easier to tell with diamonds b/c they are sexually dimorphic) sit their real eggs for a month before without any problems. The only time their eggs go bad is when it's longer than that, or when one breaks. I've got ringneck eggs in the fridge that have been there for about 4 months and haven't gone bad. (I'm a crazy biology student and I think they're cool looking little eggs. I know I'm weird.)


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Make your own eggs, use clay form it to an egg bake it and paint it white. Pigeons will sit on almost any thing that looks like an egg, they are not very picky.
Dave


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought mine on Ebay. On the off chance your girl is anything like my girl (who likes to break her eggs), I would recommend fake eggs and encourage her to sit them so she's not laying too often. Grit or no grit, comparably, I couldn't imagine laying a watermelon once, let alone as often as they do on a regular cycle.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. She seems really disinterested in her egg now unless I literally put her next to the egg which I've got in a nest like set up and she'll peck at it a bit attempt to sit next to it for about 2 minutes but that's it.
Should I remove it or just encourage her more to sit on it? It really doesn't seem likes she wants to sit on the egg.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

msmely said:


> Thanks guys. She seems really disinterested in her egg now unless I literally put her next to the egg which I've got in a nest like set up and she'll peck at it a bit attempt to sit next to it for about 2 minutes but that's it.
> Should I remove it or just encourage her more to sit on it? It really doesn't seem likes she wants to sit on the egg.


They don't normally sit until the second egg is layed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

msmely said:


> Thanks guys. She seems really disinterested in her egg now unless I literally put her next to the egg which I've got in a nest like set up and she'll peck at it a bit attempt to sit next to it for about 2 minutes but that's it.
> Should I remove it or just encourage her more to sit on it? It really doesn't seem likes she wants to sit on the egg.


her being young and her first egg...she may be confused on what to do.. usually the male will drive the hen to the nest so she does not have that.. if she missed sitting this time it would not be a big deal..that is why you should think for the next time..in her confinement space she should have something to nest in ..not your bed as that would not be convenient. then she can be put in her cage and sit her eggs every cycle.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi msmely, have been flat out moving, sorry I didbt get back to your pm, but I'm glad you got another Pidgey! If you want to find some fake eggs go to the thomastown pet store and feed supply Which is in apex ct. Or drive. In thomastown. It should come up on google. That is where I got my fake eggs. 

Be careful if you look in the back section of the store or you may find yourself another pigeon friend! It is hard to resist the birds there because you feel bad the way they are kept. If you do buy one, you MUST take it to the vet before you introduce it to your other bird - it WILL carry disease. 

Best of luck, and let me know how u r getting on, 

Kamz


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Try an arts and crafts store.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks again Kamz! That helps a lot, I will go there 
My pigeon is actually 8 years old, and she seems to be doing well now. One of her eggs fell and broke but we put her nest in a more secure place and she's on the egg all day and all night. It's quite cute, she refuses to even do droppings in her nest 
Thanks for the help though guys


----------

